# Candy white golf gti new wheels.



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Got my new wheels though the post yesterday, so got them slapped on 

Car got a quick wash and dryed using a leaf blower. photos were taken back at the lodge at balater. exuse it being slightly dirty

Hope you like?


























































Cheers Lomax


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Real nice, suit the car well.

Any rubbige???


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

I love your car!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

no rubbing at all, i did slightly with the old wheels. these ones are wider to with no rubbing


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice mate,that on coilovers?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

lovely wheels, cant beat LM's. personally i think its too low at the rear, I prefer an even space between the wheel and arch but still all credit to you having it so low


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mmmm, LM's! :thumb: Very nice! 

They'll keep you busy keeping them clean!  

What size and offset are they?

Alan W


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks lovely - Great combo


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, suit it much more than the RS4s


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats looking sweeeeet...:thumb: :thumb: 

Best looking Mark 5 golf I've seen.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Sex on wheels !!!


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the gti in white ... the wheels set it off a treat 

Maz x


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Gorgeous! .


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

aaarrrhhh...so so beautiful !!!!

Well done on great taste.


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Fantastic pics there Lomax. Lovely stance on the motor. I particularily love this pic










:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

That Golf is stunning!
Loved it on the old wheels, love it even more on the BBS wheels!
Fair play to you mate - great taste!


----------



## Justtourin1 (May 18, 2007)

Car looks excellent in white, so fresh so clean! Are the original BBS or copies ? ~ 18” or 19” ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Wow :thumb: 

Love the Golf in white, really suits it!
And how LOW, that a really sorted looking motor mate, my hats off to ya


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks superb that


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks absolutely spot on mate! top job!


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

looks awesome mate those rims suit the car perfectly.


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*SEX.*

Your car is brilliant, I wouldn't change anything about it!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

LM's do look nice


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Exactly how mine would be if I had one


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

That's just simply stunning


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

that looks sooo fantastic


----------



## BIFF TANNEN (Jul 11, 2007)

In my opinion best colour for the mk5 gti PLUS the best set of rims you can get too.. sweet ride dude!!!


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice mate - IIRC you had a sweet MkIV as well. Silver with the R32 kit??


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks spot on fella! :thumb:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

v nice indeed


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

that is so awesome!!!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Are they BBS replicas?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lush mate, look nicer than the RS4's thats for sure


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow that is so nice! Lovely looking car, great wheels.


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

that looks absolutely perfect :thumb:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Can I marry your taste in modifications?  

That looks fooking sexual :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

you should supply tissues with pics of ur car mate, im in love


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

thats is looking so sweet lomax


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweeeeeet......

That looks superb. Really suit the car.


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

I love the GTI in Candy white. Those BBS wheels are sweet. What size are they and has it been lowered? 

Saw a Candy White GTI with black 18" Monzas and that looked awesome, but I think this tops it!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys, it is lowered on FK coilovers.

Just need some go faster bits now


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking absolutely stunning mate. Best colour for the mk5 and the wheels look perfect tucked into the arches :thumb:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Apr 11, 2006)

Almost Perfect 

Very VERY nice Buddy!!!


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

thats looks stunning


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

lomax said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, it is lowered on FK coilovers.
> 
> Just need some go faster bits now


IMO it needs raising very slightly at the back, somehow looks a bit too low... at the end of the day though if you like it then thats all that matters.

Go faster? Have a look at JabbaSport, i'm sure you know them already. Again IMO they do the best quality gear for VAG group cars, used them when i had a vRS.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

love it mate


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

GOT STANCE! :thumb: 

Excellent, love the wheels and sits nicely, good choice.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

:doublesho Nice car & super clean for living in Aberdeen area :detailer:


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Beaut Of A Car - Far Too Low Tho'...

Nes


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Best golf I've seen mate, VERY nice.


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Amazing mate got to be one of the sweetest mk5 golf i have ever seen i think the ride height is spot on and the wheels pure porn! Personally i think the colour is the best for a mk5 golf white paint and black bumpers look great together.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Really liked your old wheels but these look even better. Tastefully modded and v nice:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks excellent.


----------



## Paddy_2006 (Jul 19, 2007)

i love the new gti in white but with those wheels and that drop its turned into a sexy sexy machine!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

i need some tissues lol very nice indeed


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

The car looks flippin mega. Love the colour and the wheels. I agree with some on here though it looks too low. Raise it up a bit and it's close to perfect IMO!


----------



## foxy (Feb 4, 2007)

That motor is awesome!


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

That is sex. THE best golf i have EVER seen! Thank you.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

M I N T.

I teensy bit too low for my liking but very, very nice nonetheless.... :thumb:


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Lovely, lovely looking car, and BBS LM's, quite simply the best wheel there is !!

Unbeatable combination.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks spot on :thumb: 
which FK's did you go for if you dont mind me asking? I'm suprised you got that kind of a drop with them, love the LM's aswell


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats the best looking MK5 GTI ive seen for ages. Awesome.


----------



## Turbo_Powered (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't think your Golf could look much better...but I was wrong!!!

How awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

The car's utterly stunning. 

I want one!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

heavyd said:


> Looks spot on :thumb:
> which FK's did you go for if you dont mind me asking? I'm suprised you got that kind of a drop with them, love the LM's aswell


They are FK silverlines:thumb:


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

That is FAF!

If you aint rubbing you aint Dubbing


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

beautiful car & the best looking wheels ever in my opinion.

I do agree that the rear should come up just a bit, or lower the front ones.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great looking car and superb wheels! Looks great so low but couldnt even think about running something that low...


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> great looking car and superb wheels! Looks great so low but couldnt even think about running something that low...


Believe me, it doesn't rub with people in the back :thumb:


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

bestest wheels ever:thumb:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Wow that is fookin lovely! get some german plates on it!!!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Moddie said:


> Wow that is fookin lovely! get some german plates on it!!!


I had german plates, two set infact. the police do not like them one bit so i am not taking the risk at all:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I forgot to ask you - what size wheels are those?


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

tdekany said:


> I forgot to ask you - what size wheels are those?


they are 19's


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

Perfect. Very nice indeed. Needs a ring sticker though


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

lomax said:


> they are 19's


I meant how wide and what offset?


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

tdekany said:


> I meant how wide and what offset?


They are 8.5 wide and offset 45


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

lomax said:


> They are 8.5 wide and offset 45


thanks! Looks perfect.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

perfect stance, awesome wheels


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

That really does look very classy!

lovely choice of wheels

Daz


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Any chance you could post a pic of your car with the old wheels and then a pic of the car with the new ones.


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

conor.pharrell said:


> Any chance you could post a pic of your car with the old wheels and then a pic of the car with the new ones.


Old









New


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ Keepin you busy Jock 

How stunning did it look last nite!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> ^^ Keepin you busy Jock
> 
> How stunning did it look last nite!


Yeah i know, i am rushed off my feet on detailing world lol.

Do you have those pics of last night? fire them across in a email if you have time.

Good luck with the evo 7:detailer:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

lomax said:


> Yeah i know, i am rushed off my feet on detailing world lol.
> 
> Do you have those pics of last night? fire them across in a email if you have time.
> 
> Good luck with the evo 7:detailer:


10-4, will fire them over at lunch time 

Just downloaded Clipse Ft Pharell - Mr.Me too  Need the Alpine systems back!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> 10-4, will fire them over at lunch time
> 
> Just downloaded Clipse Ft Pharell - Mr.Me too  Need the Alpine systems back!


Cheers min, think i will try stick it out at work till just after lunch and do a shoot.

Thats 4 hours of surfing for me


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

That is bloody lovely :thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

BBS LM 1 of the best wheels out there. Looking  

but rear looks werid...when it lowered that much!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

White Is My Favourate Colur The Car Looks Perfect When You Do Wheels You Got To Do The Suspension ,car Looks Fantastic One Of The Nicest Golfs I Have Ever Seen ,awesome


----------

